# Wie eigene Farbtabelle erstellen? PS V.8



## Fourseasons (14. November 2007)

Hallo, 
ich schäme mich fast ein wenig, aber ich komme nicht dahinter wie man eine eigene Farbtabelle erstellt.
Ich benötige zum erstellen Schildern und Folien immer wieder die wenigen gleichen Farben.
Mangels eigener Farbtabelle stelle ich die Farben mit dem Farbregler ein, was aber zu zeitaufwendig ist.
Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich eine Farbtabelle mit wenigen Farben anlegen kann?
(aber so, daß ich's auch nachvollziehen kann, bitte)

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## hierbavida (14. November 2007)

Stelle in Werkzeugleiste die Vordergrundfarbe ein, gehe auf Farbfelder-Palette. Unten auf dem Rand sind 2 Symbole (Neuhinzufügen und Papierkorb). Klicke auf Neuhinzufügen und die VG-Farbe wird als Farbfeld übernommen.
Empfehle eigene Farbfelder als "Tabelle" zu speichern. Dazu rechts auf das kleine Dreieck und Farbfelder speichern... Nimm neuen Namen! Lösche anschließend alle nicht benötigten Farbfelder (Papierkorbsymbol) und speichere nochmals unter dem gewählten Namen.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

hierbavida


----------



## janoc (14. November 2007)

Lösch die nicht benötigten Farben aus den Farbfeldern (rechte Maustaste) und leg dir deine Farben an – Menüpunkt "Neues Farbfeld..." erstellt ein neues Farbfeld in der aktiven Vordergrundfarbe (bzw. per Abrissblock-Icon oder einfach mit dem Fülleimer in die Farbfelder klicken). Diese Farbpalette kannst du dann über "Farbfelder speichern..." speichern, mit "Farbfelder laden..." hinzuladen und mit "Farbfelder ersetzen..." rate mal  





/öha ... mal wieder zu langsam


----------

